# Info on Polish Made Levels (VIS)



## darkzero (Nov 6, 2019)

I just bought a VIS level (haven't got it yet). I have seen these things here & there over the years. Finally came across one in great condition & for a good price. Wanted to replace my China machine level with something a little better. I have a Mitutoyo level cause the price was too good to pass up but it's most likely way too sensitive for lathe leveling (haven't tried it yet).

I see these same made in Poland levels with the VIS name, Folwer, & unbranded. Are they decent levels? Is VIS the original mfg? I think they are no longer made?

Thanks


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 6, 2019)

I've had a VIS 8" level for maybe 30 years.
It's a solid design with hand-scraped bottom surface.
I've never had to do anything to it far as servicing goes.


----------



## f350ca (Nov 6, 2019)

I have the same level, has worked fine for the last 15 or so years.



Greg


----------



## mksj (Nov 6, 2019)

The one you bought looks pristine. VIS has been around for a long time, they make excellent levels and are not uber expensive even if you buy it new. They are still available and sell for around $180 new. They come up on eBay in various conditions, but in many cases they are in excellent condition and run anywhere from $75-125 for the 8" size.  SPI in the old days would rebrand a lot of other mainstream manufacture's products and if you know what you are looking for, one can get a great deal. I picked up a new 8" EDA level labeled SPI for  $150, they often run 2-3X more. The bubble viewing chambers on the EDA are a bit easier to read, which helps my aging eyes.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 6, 2019)

darkzero said:


> I see these same made in Poland levels with the VIS name, Folwer, & unbranded. Are they decent levels? Is VIS the original mfg? I think they are no longer made?



Fowler would contract with producers in Europe and to a lesser extent the US and Asia and put their name on the tools.  I have Fowler tools made by Helios Germany and Scherr-Tumico and SPI tools made by Suhl.  All top shelf brands and tools.  That's a nice level you got there!


----------



## mikey (Nov 6, 2019)

darkzero said:


> I have a Mitutoyo level cause the price was too good to pass up but it's most likely way too sensitive for lathe leveling (haven't tried it yet).



Not sure your Mit is too sensitive, Will. If I recall correctly, yours should be sensitive to 0.00025"/12", which is about standard for precision levels used in industry. My level is a Kinex (they claim "*Swiss quality made in the Czech Republic*") that is sensitive to 0.0002"/M, which is stupid sensitive but I use it to level my lathe with no issues. It does take 15-20 seconds for the bubble to stop moving but it saves me a lot of time compared to the basic 98 series Starrett-type levels. I use the Starrett 98 to get close, then switch to the Kinex to fine tune it. Works good.

I hear these Polish levels are pretty good but have not used them before so sorry for cluttering up your thread.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 6, 2019)

No worries Mike, I always welcome input even if off topic which your post is not, not to me anyway.

Ok, I'll try out the Mitu the next time I need to level, thanks. Stupid me, just assumed it would be too finicky to use. I've kept using my cheap China level that has the same sensitivity as the VIS I purchased. The China level has been working for for me but the adjusting mechanism sucks & it just feels cheap.

To be honest it's just the tool bug that made me want another one to replace the China one. Been eyeing the VIS on & off for yrs passed up on a number of them that were right around the $100 & slightly more. None were in the same condition as the one I just purchased but decent. This one was a great deal at the price I won the auction & looks brand new, hopefully it is.


----------



## mikey (Nov 7, 2019)

That Mit is a fine level and I would have no problems using it to level a lathe. I'm sure your VIS will also be fine but that Mit will be better, I'll bet.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 12, 2019)

Got the VIS today, wow it's practically brand new. Not a scratch on it. I'm very happy, especially for $85 shipped, and all the way from Canada. Glad the seller packaged it well, I was really worried about it getting damaged.






Well I guess that marks the end of my precision level saga.... well for now anyway.  Now I can get rid of my China one.

Once again, thanks to @mikey for giving me the lead on the Mitu & thanks to @bill70j for making the beautiful replacement wood box for it.


----------



## ddickey (Nov 12, 2019)

I just bought one on eBay for $55. Not sure the condition. The bottom does not looked scraped.


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 13, 2019)

Do the Polish levels have an adjustment mechanism?  Can it be calibrated, and if so, how?


----------



## ddickey (Nov 13, 2019)

I would think all of them would.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 13, 2019)

eeler1 said:


> Do the Polish levels have an adjustment mechanism?  Can it be calibrated, and if so, how?



It does, even my China one was adjustable. The adjustment collar on my China one was the worst thing about it.


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 14, 2019)

Somewhere around here I have a Fell precision level which has a big round bubble in the center of a cast iron block.
Mines not as nice as this one shown on wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirit_level#/media/File:5Sec3Tenths.JPG


----------

